# Wood Stove Smoker



## hestonallcorn (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello all, just finished my first build.  I was frustrated with indirect heat sources and cold spots.  Have smoked in all manner of horizontal smokers, and always had the same frustration, hot end-cold end.  So I decided I wanted a vertical smoke chamber to maintain a more uniform heat, couldn't find one priced right, so I decided to build one.  I was going to mainly use it for smoking fish, but wanted to be able to hit 200 plus for ribs, so the wooden smoke chamber, which I built around replacement racks for an oven, works fine.  It takes about an hour, less if I build a fire on the ground and shovel in, to hit a steady 180-190, and then it will hold for 3-4 hours with minimal stoke/vent work.  It is has too much cooking space for me, just cooked for a party of 30 plus and didn't fill it half way up, so I could probable cut the box in half and hit closer to 250 more easily.  Being wood, just doesn't want to get much over 200, which again is fine for me because I basically only do fish and ribs.  It is nice, but I am ready for spring to start a new build.  Was thinking of doing another wood stove, maybe a larger version to provide a little more heat; also thinking about cutting an aluminum canoe in half, burying the wide end and building a door over the "top" of the canoe, and just having an open fire on the ground within the enclosed part. Anyway, just interested for comments on how to improve the design, and ideas for a new build. Thanks!













IMG_0562.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


















IMG_0723.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


















IMG_0742.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


















IMG_0747.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


















IMG_0749.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


















IMG_0756.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


















IMG_0761.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


















IMG_0776.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


















IMG_0938.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014






The last picture is the final product, the one before where it is smoking is before I trimmed it down 16 inches.  Lost one rack, but sealed up much better.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2014)

Cool idea, Thumbs Up  Have fun with that new toy :yahoo:  :sausage:   WHB


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Cool idea Heston!!!

Get that baby smoking' and hit us with some Qview!!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Hes

Nice build.  Thanks for sharing

Gary


----------



## smokincheech (Mar 29, 2016)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. How hot does that smoker get?


----------



## toospicy (Jan 2, 2017)

Was hoping to see more of this


----------



## toospicy (Feb 13, 2017)

Any updates on this how's it working out , just picked me up a stove to build 1


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Good build, Now we just need to see some end products....


----------

